# Really cool check valves



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I just picked up 2 of these clear 1" check valves for my return pump since the pipe is about 3" below my water lvl. Just thought I'd start a thread because since there clear you won't be concerned about an object blocking the swing gate.

I bought them from Andrew sheret in Port Coquitlam off broadway


----------

